# UV Sterilizer for Brown Diatoms



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone know if i'll have luck curimg brown algae with a Mean Green Machine 9w? Its in a 29 gallon with a mild outbreak


----------



## DowntownBrown (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey, thought I'd add my recent experience. I've had a big brown algae outbreak in my 240 G for a couple months. Recently I added some Purigen into my sump, and it seems to have cleaned it right up. Could be coincidence and the algae bloom was already coming to a stop, but the Purigen sure turned brown fast. It seems to have done the trick! Research it a bit, see what you can find. Good luck and happy scrubbing


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

DowntownBrown said:


> Hey, thought I'd add my recent experience. I've had a big brown algae outbreak in my 240 G for a couple months. Recently I added some Purigen into my sump, and it seems to have cleaned it right up. Could be coincidence and the algae bloom was already coming to a stop, but the Purigen sure turned brown fast. It seems to have done the trick! Research it a bit, see what you can find. Good luck and happy scrubbing


Thanks. Appreciate it,
and research I will....and scrub too lol


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Brown algae diatom is usually caused by excess silica. When I used silica sands for my substrate, I always had problem with brown algae. They kept reappearing although they were regularly brushed and siphoned.

After I replaced silica sands with other sands, I no longer have brown algae in my tanks.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Als49 said:


> Brown algae diatom is usually caused by excess silica. When I used silica sands for my substrate, I always had problem with brown algae. They kept reappearing although they were regularly brushed and siphoned.
> 
> After I replaced silica sands with other sands, I no longer have brown algae in my tanks.


I use pool filter sand. Could this be what you mean


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. But I use PFS as well and the brown "algae" eventually goes away. It's not really algae, but diatoms. IDK if UV will be effective.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Yes. But I use PFS as well and the brown "algae" eventually goes away. It's not really algae, but diatoms. IDK if UV will be effective.


Appreciate it thanks


----------

